# Relative permit application in London



## mbydes (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi, apologies if this has been covered before however could anyone shed any light on the following please?

1. Does one need to make an appointment to visit SA House in Trafalgar Sq?
2. How much does it cost to apply for a relatives permit?
3. Definitive list of documents required to support application (we will be following a life partner route).

Also from what I've seen there is no 'life partner permit' box on the application form BI-1738 so I assume I would tick 'relatives permit'? 


Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

mbydes said:


> Hi, apologies if this has been covered before however could anyone shed any light on the following please?
> 
> 1. Does one need to make an appointment to visit SA House in Trafalgar Sq?
> 2. How much does it cost to apply for a relatives permit?
> ...


Hi,

There was a post a couple years back about someone applying for a life partner visa is in the UK. I tried to do a quick search on this site but I didn't find anything. Perhaps if you look you might find something. 

I will share my experiences. I applied in the USA 3 years ago. 

It did not cost anything, and I didn't need an appt. I was in and out of there in 15 minutes.

What I brought
- Copy of my Passport 
- Copy of my Boyfriends Passport and ID Book
- Medical
- X-ray Report
- Police Clearance
- Letter from my Boyfriend saying we were in a relationship and had been living together. I had some bills/letters addressed to me I brought in and showed that we had been living together. 
-3 Letters from friends saying we had been in a relationship and they knew of our relationship. I copied their ID book to show who they were in case there was any question.
- I brought pictures (which they didn't keep just looked at)
- My flight I had booked 
- I brought 2 forms I don't remember the names of them I know one was Bi-1738 and the other one we got from Home Affairs.

*I know it varies depending on the Embassy so I would CALL and confirm everything you need. *


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok the London website is quite confusing, but I found this link hope it helps you out. It also looks like you have a processing fee of 35 pounds. But just click on the link there you will see a phone number, and e-mail address you want 'temporary residence permit' 

:: South African High Commission ::


----------

